# /etc/init.d/mldonkey slow [ !! ]

## JasonX

mldonkey 2.9.1

The problem is that the /etc/init.d/mldonkey slow(fast) didn't work

```
/etc/init.d/mldonkey slow --debug

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /sbin/functions.sh

++ RC_GOT_FUNCTIONS=yes

++ [[ -f /etc/conf.d/rc ]]

++ source /etc/conf.d/rc

+++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

+++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=no

+++ RC_INTERACTIVE=yes

+++ RC_HOTPLUG=yes

+++ RC_COLDPLUG=yes

+++ RC_PLUG_SERVICES=

+++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

+++ RC_DOWN_INTERFACE=yes

+++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

+++ RC_VERBOSE=no

+++ RC_BOOTLOG=no

+++ RC_BOOTCHART=no

+++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

+++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

+++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

+++ RC_DEVICES=auto

+++ RC_DEVICE_TARBALL=no

+++ RC_SWAP_ERASE=no

+++ RC_DMESG_LEVEL=1

+++ RC_RETRY_KILL=yes

+++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

+++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

+++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

+++ RC_KILL_CHILDREN=no

+++ RC_WAIT_ON_START=0.1

+++ svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

+++ svcmount=no

+++ svcfstype=tmpfs

+++ svcsize=2048

++ declare -r svclib=/lib/rcscripts

++ declare -r svcdir=/var/lib/init.d

++ svcmount=no

++ svcfstype=tmpfs

++ svcsize=2048

++ deptypes='need use'

++ ordtypes='before after'

++ RC_QUIET_STDOUT=no

++ RC_VERBOSE=no

++ RC_NOCOLOR=no

++ RC_ENDCOL=yes

++ RC_TTY_NUMBER=11

++ RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP=no

++ RC_NET_STRICT_CHECKING=no

++ RC_USE_FSTAB=no

++ RC_USE_CONFIG_PROFILE=yes

++ RC_FORCE_AUTO=no

++ RC_DEVICES=auto

++ RC_DOWN_INTERFACE=yes

++ RC_VOLUME_ORDER='raid evms lvm dm'

++ RC_INDENTATION=

++ RC_DEFAULT_INDENT=2

++ RC_DOT_PATTERN=

++ import_addon splash-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh

++ has_addon splash-functions.sh

++ [[ -e /lib/rcscripts/addons/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ -f /sbin/splash-functions.sh ]]

++ import_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ local addon=/lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh

++ has_addon profiling-functions.sh

++ [[ -e /lib/rcscripts/addons/profiling-functions.sh ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ _RC_GET_KV_CACHE=

++ NET_FS_LIST='afs cifs coda davfs fuse gfs ncpfs nfs nfs4 ocfs2 shfs smbfs'

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ PATH=/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/i686-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.6:/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.4

++ [[ -z '' ]]

+++ /sbin/consoletype

++ export CONSOLETYPE=pty

++ CONSOLETYPE=pty

++ [[ pty == \s\e\r\i\a\l ]]

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ for arg in '"$@"'

++ case "${arg}" in

++ setup_defaultlevels

++ get_bootconfig

++ local copt=

++ local newbootlevel=

++ local newsoftlevel=

++ [[ -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(</proc/cmdline)'

++ case "${copt%=*}" in

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ BOOTLEVEL=boot

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ export DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ DEFAULTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ get_bootparam noconfigprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ [[ ! -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ root == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ return 1

++ get_bootparam configprofile

++ local x copt params retval=1

++ [[ ! -r /proc/cmdline ]]

++ for copt in '$(< /proc/cmdline)'

++ [[ root == \g\e\n\t\o\o ]]

++ return 1

++ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ -n default ]]

++ [[ -d /etc/runlevels/boot.default ]]

++ [[ -L /etc/runlevels/boot.default ]]

++ [[ -z '' ]]

++ [[ -f /var/lib/init.d/softlevel ]]

++ export SOFTLEVEL=default

++ SOFTLEVEL=default

++ return 0

++ [[ -n /sbin/functions.sh ]]

++ [[ /sbin/runscript.sh != \/\s\b\i\n\/\r\c ]]

++ declare -r BOOTLEVEL DEFAULTLEVEL SOFTLEVEL

++ [[ -n '' ]]

++ COLS=0

++ ((  COLS == 0  ))

++++ stty size

+++ set -- 27 90

+++ echo 90

++ COLS=90

++ ((  COLS > 0  ))

++ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]                                                                   '

++ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

++ GOOD=''

++ WARN=''

++ BAD=''

++ HILITE=''

++ BRACKET=''

++ NORMAL=''

+ [[ 0 != \0 ]]

+ myscript=/etc/init.d/mldonkey

+ [[ -L /etc/init.d/mldonkey ]]

+ SVCNAME=/etc/init.d/mldonkey

+ declare -r SVCNAME=mldonkey

+ export SVCNAME

+ myservice=mldonkey

+ svc_trap

+ trap 'eerror "ERROR:  ${SVCNAME} caught an interrupt"; exit 1' INT QUIT TSTP

+ [[ -e /dev/.rcsysinit ]]

+ [[ '' == \1 ]]

+ svcpause=no

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-services.sh

++ RC_GOT_SERVICES=yes

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ 0 == \0 ]]

++ /sbin/depscan.sh

++ source /var/lib/init.d/deptree

+++ declare -r rc_type_ineed=2

+++ declare -r rc_type_needsme=3

+++ declare -r rc_type_iuse=4

+++ declare -r rc_type_usesme=5

+++ declare -r rc_type_ibefore=6

+++ declare -r rc_type_iafter=7

+++ declare -r rc_type_broken=8

+++ declare -r rc_type_mtime=9

+++ declare -r rc_index_scale=10

+++ declare -a RC_DEPEND_TREE

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[0]=54

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10]=dhcpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[10+9]=1191802213

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20]=dhcrelay

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[20+9]=1191802213

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30]=distccd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[30+9]=1193791859

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40]=hostname

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+2]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+3]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+5]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+6]='local net.eth0 net.eth1 net.eth2 net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[40+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50]=htbinit

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[50+9]=1190562618

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60]=netmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+2]='net portmap'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+4]='nfs nfsmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+5]='apache2 mysql mysqlmanager'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[60+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70]=iptables

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+6]='local net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[70+9]=1188866895

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80]=nfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+2]='portmap rpc.statd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+4]='net rpc.idmapd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+5]=netmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[80+9]=1194140788

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90]=keymaps

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+3]=consolefont

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[90+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100]=nfsmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+2]='net portmap rpc.statd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+4]=rpc.idmapd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+5]='mysql mysqlmanager netmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[100+9]=1194140788

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+6]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+7]='apache2 arpwatch bootmisc checkfs checkroot clock consolefont crypto-loop dhcpd dhcrelay distccd hostname htbinit iptables keymaps localmount mldonkey modules mrtg mysql mysqlmanager net.eth0 net.eth1 net.eth2 net.lo netmount nfs nfsmount nscd ntp-client ntpd numlock pg_autovacuum portmap postgresql pptpd radiusd rmnologin rpc.idmapd rpc.statd rsyncd samba snmpd snmptrapd sshd stargazer2 syslog-ng udev-postmount ulog-acctd urandom vixie-cron xinetd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[110+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120]=nscd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[120+9]=1193805431

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130]=ntp-client

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+6]='local ntpd portmap vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[130+9]=1194040524

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140]=ntpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+7]='checkroot ntp-client'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[140+9]=1194040525

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150]=numlock

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[150+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160]=pg_autovacuum

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+2]='postgresql syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[160+9]=1189811680

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170]=snmpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[170+9]=1189991012

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180]=portmap

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+3]='netmount nfs nfsmount rpc.idmapd rpc.statd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+6]='local xinetd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+7]='checkroot ntp-client'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[180+9]=1194139820

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190]=snmptrapd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[190+9]=1189991012

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200]=postgresql

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+3]=pg_autovacuum

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+5]=apache2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[200+9]=1189811680

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210]=sshd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+6]='apache2 local'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[210+9]=1189705280

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220]=stargazer2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[220+9]=1185458290

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+2]='clock hostname localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+3]=pg_autovacuum

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+5]='apache2 dhcpd dhcrelay iptables mldonkey ntp-client ntpd snmpd snmptrapd sshd vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+7]='bootmisc checkroot'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[230+9]=1177100856

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240]=apache2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+4]='mysql netmount postgresql syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+7]='checkroot sshd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[240+9]=1190936316

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250]=udev-postmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[250+9]=1193787420

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260]=arpwatch

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[260+9]=1186566671

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270]=ulog-acctd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[270+9]=1190561171

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280]=bootmisc

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+4]='clock hostname'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+6]='local net.eth0 net.eth1 net.eth2 net.lo syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[280+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290]=urandom

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[290+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300]=checkfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+2]='checkroot modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+3]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[300+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+3]='checkfs crypto-loop hostname modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+6]='apache2 arpwatch bootmisc checkfs clock consolefont crypto-loop dhcpd dhcrelay distccd hostname htbinit iptables keymaps local localmount mldonkey modules mrtg mysql mysqlmanager net.eth0 net.eth1 net.eth2 net.lo netmount nfs nfsmount nscd ntp-client ntpd numlock pg_autovacuum portmap postgresql pptpd radiusd rmnologin rpc.idmapd rpc.statd rsyncd samba snmpd snmptrapd sshd stargazer2 syslog-ng udev-postmount ulog-acctd urandom vixie-cron xinetd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+7]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[310+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320]=clock

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+3]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+5]='bootmisc vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[320+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330]=consolefont

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+2]='keymaps localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[330+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340]=crypto-loop

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+2]='checkroot modules'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+6]='local localmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[340+9]=1193787067

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+2]=checkfs

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+3]='bootmisc clock consolefont keymaps mldonkey net.eth0 net.eth1 net.eth2 net.lo numlock rmnologin syslog-ng udev-postmount urandom vixie-cron'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+5]='mysql mysqlmanager'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+7]='checkroot crypto-loop'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[350+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360]=mldonkey

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+2]='localmount net'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+4]=syslog-ng

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[360+9]=1193789406

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370]=modules

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+2]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+3]='checkfs crypto-loop'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[370+9]=1184947406

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380]=mrtg

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[380+9]=1185120437

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390]=mysql

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+4]='localmount net netmount nfsmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+5]=apache2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[390+9]=1183294313

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400]=mysqlmanager

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+4]='localmount net netmount nfsmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[400+9]=1183294313

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410]=net.eth0

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[410+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420]=pptpd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[420+9]=1180549597

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430]=net.eth1

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[430+9]=1176933091

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440]=radiusd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[440+9]=1191813530

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450]=net.eth2

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname net.lo'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[450+9]=1176933092

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460]=net.lo

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+6]='local net.eth0 net.eth1 net.eth2'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+7]='bootmisc checkroot hostname'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[460+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470]=rmnologin

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[470+9]=1177115881

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480]=rpc.idmapd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+2]=portmap

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+5]='nfs nfsmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[480+9]=1194140789

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490]=rpc.statd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+2]=portmap

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+3]='nfs nfsmount'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[490+9]=1194140789

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500]=rsyncd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[500+9]=1188863175

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510]=vixie-cron

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+2]=localmount

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+4]='clock syslog-ng'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+7]='checkroot ntp-client'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[510+9]=1186003208

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520]=xinetd

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+4]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+7]='checkroot portmap'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[520+9]=1179319615

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530]=samba

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+2]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+3]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+5]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+6]=local

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+7]=checkroot

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[530+9]=1180784473

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540]=net

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+2]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+3]='apache2 arpwatch dhcpd dhcrelay distccd htbinit mldonkey mrtg netmount nfsmount ntp-client ntpd pptpd radiusd samba snmpd snmptrapd sshd stargazer2 ulog-acctd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+4]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+5]='mysql mysqlmanager nfs nscd portmap postgresql rpc.idmapd rpc.statd rsyncd xinetd'

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+6]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+7]=iptables

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+8]=

+++ RC_DEPEND_TREE[540+9]=

+++ declare -r RC_DEPEND_TREE

+++ declare -r RC_GOT_DEPTREE_INFO=yes

+++ declare -r LOGGER_SERVICE=syslog-ng

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ rc_name=

++ rc_index=0

++ rc_ineed=

++ rc_needsme=

++ rc_iuse=

++ rc_usesme=

++ rc_ibefore=

++ rc_iafter=

++ rc_broken=

++ rc_mtime=

+ [[ '' != \y\e\s ]]

+ source /lib/rcscripts/sh/rc-daemon.sh

++ RC_GOT_DAEMON=yes

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ RC_RETRY_KILL=no

++ RC_RETRY_TIMEOUT=1

++ RC_RETRY_COUNT=5

++ RC_FAIL_ON_ZOMBIE=no

++ RC_KILL_CHILDREN=no

++ RC_WAIT_ON_START=0.1

+ net_service mldonkey

+ [[ -n mldonkey ]]

+ [[ mldonkey == \n\e\t ]]

++ add_suffix /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ local suffix=default

++ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

++ [[ default == \s\i\n\g\l\e ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/conf.d/mldonkey.default ]]

++ echo /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

++ return 0

+ conf=/etc/conf.d/mldonkey

+ [[ -e /etc/conf.d/mldonkey ]]

+ source /etc/conf.d/mldonkey

++ USER=p2p

++ MLDONKEY_DIR=/home/p2p/mldonkey

++ LOG=/var/log/mldonkey.log

++ USE_LOGGER=true

++ LOW_DOWN=1

++ LOW_UP=1

++ HIGH_DOWN=128

++ HIGH_UP=32

++ NICE=19

++ SERVER=localhost

++ PORT=4080

++ add_suffix /etc/rc.conf

++ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

++ local suffix=default

++ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

++ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

++ [[ default == \s\i\n\g\l\e ]]

++ [[ -e /etc/rc.conf.default ]]

++ echo /etc/rc.conf

++ return 0

+ conf=/etc/rc.conf

+ [[ -e /etc/rc.conf ]]

+ source /etc/rc.conf

++ UNICODE=no

++ EDITOR=/bin/nano

+ mylevel=default

+ [[ default == \b\o\o\t ]]

+ [[ default == \r\e\b\o\o\t ]]

+ [[ default == \s\h\u\t\d\o\w\n ]]

+ service_started mldonkey

+ test_service_state mldonkey started

+ [[ -z mldonkey ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/mldonkey

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/mldonkey ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/mldonkey ]]

+ svcstarted=0

+ service_inactive mldonkey

+ test_service_state mldonkey inactive

+ [[ -z mldonkey ]]

+ [[ -z inactive ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/inactive/mldonkey

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/mldonkey ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/inactive/mldonkey ]]

+ svcinactive=1

++ bash -n /etc/init.d/mldonkey

+ rcscript_errors=

+ opts='start stop restart'

+ source /etc/init.d/mldonkey

++ opts='reload slow fast info'

++ MLDONKEY_BINARY=/usr/bin/mlnet

++ MLDONKEY_TIMEOUT=10

+ [[ -z reload slow fast info ]]

+ shift

+ [[ 2 -lt 1 ]]

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ retval=0

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ svc_homegrown slow

+ local x arg=slow

+ shift

+ for x in '${opts}'

+ [[ reload == \s\l\o\w ]]

+ for x in '${opts}'

+ [[ slow == \s\l\o\w ]]

+ typeset -F slow

+ slow

+ service_started mldonkey

+ test_service_state mldonkey started

+ [[ -z mldonkey ]]

+ [[ -z started ]]

+ local f=/var/lib/init.d/started/mldonkey

+ [[ ! -x /etc/init.d/mldonkey ]]

+ [[ -e /var/lib/init.d/started/mldonkey ]]

+ ebegin 'Reducing bandwidth to 1k/1k'

+ local 'msg=Reducing bandwidth to 1k/1k' dots spaces=

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='Reducing bandwidth to 1k/1k ...'

+ einfon 'Reducing bandwidth to 1k/1k ...'

+ [[ no == \y\e\s ]]

+ [[ yes != \y\e\s ]]

+ echo -ne ' * Reducing bandwidth to 1k/1k ...'

 * Reducing bandwidth to 1k/1k ...+ LAST_E_CMD=einfon

+ return 0

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]

+ echo

+ LAST_E_LEN=34

+ LAST_E_CMD=ebegin

+ return 0

+ setup_uri

+ BASE=http://

+ '[' -n '' -a -n '' ']'

+ BASE=http://localhost:4080

+ wget --spider --timeout=10 'http://localhost:4080/submit?q=set+max_hard_download_rate+1' -q

+ wget --spider --timeout=10 'http://localhost:4080/submit?q=set+max_hard_upload_rate+1' -q

+ eend 1

+ local retval=1

+ shift

+ _eend 1 eerror ''

+ local retval=1 efunc=eerror msg

+ shift 2

+ [[ 1 == \0 ]]

+ [[ -c /dev/null ]]

+ rc_splash stop

+ [[ -n '' ]]

+ msg='[ !! ]'

+ [[ yes == \y\e\s ]]                                                                      [ !! ]'e '                                                                         [ !! ]

+ return 1

+ LAST_E_CMD=eend

+ return 1

+ return 1

+ retval=1

+ for arg in '"$@"'

+ case "${arg}" in

+ exit 1

```

----------

## JasonX

Why none answered?

----------

## spiralvoice

 *JasonX wrote:*   

> + wget --spider --timeout=10 'http://localhost:4080/submit?q=set+max_hard_download_rate+1' -q
> 
> + wget --spider --timeout=10 'http://localhost:4080/submit?q=set+max_hard_upload_rate+1' -q

 

This will only work when you have set no admin password.

 *JasonX wrote:*   

> Why none answered?

 

Because no one gets paid for doing support work here  :Wink: 

Btw: You would get more MLDonkey-related answers when asking questions

on the MLDonkey support forum: http://mldonkey.sourceforge.net/forums

----------

## walterguo

probably you should check the permissions of download directory

for example #chown p2p.users -R /home/p2p then restart

----------

## JasonX

What the point in download directory?

----------

